# Expat IT Management Position?



## kelvinjai (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi, first of all I am a new member and wanna say Hi to everyone here on the board!

Currently, I am working as a Software Engineer in Silicon Valley (SF bay area, US). I have almost 10 years of experience and wanna move back (yes, I born and raise in HK but just came to US after highschool) to HK soon. 

I am looking for a IT mgmt position and may I ask what is the best way to find it out, like a good website? Also, I am looking for a expat package, not local. What is the chance that I can find one?

Thanks.
Kelvin


----------



## bechampions (Mar 8, 2009)

wonder if this answer is coming a little too late, try classified post, they have some top end jobs there but im not so sure about an expat package tho

classifiedpost.com.hk


----------

